# Hey, RVGringo!!!!



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

Is that really you???

Lost touch with you for a couple of years. We used to "mix it up" and battle with a few characters on another forum as you may recall. 

Here's a hint to who I am: (BajaGringo)

Shhhh... don't tell anybody!

Good to see you my friend...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes it is,'soy yo'; still here. Good to see you on the forum and I enjoyed looking at your building project. Hope you'll add more pictures as you progress.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I was hoping Talk Baja was the host of that online weekly Baja report that I was so fond of ... saying he was back.

Really liked the format but it takes a lot of work. Sorry I don't even know the Radio Channel URL or if they keep archives


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

Thanks RV, I will keep it updated and post some material here too.

How you doing Sparks, been awhile. You were probably thinking of Ted - haven't seen him in awhile. Somebody told me he is more north of the border than south right now...


----------

